

A Visual Guide to Version Control - josephcooney
http://betterexplained.com/articles/a-visual-guide-to-version-control/

======
josephcooney
And as a follow up distributed version control
[http://betterexplained.com/articles/intro-to-distributed-
ver...](http://betterexplained.com/articles/intro-to-distributed-version-
control-illustrated/)

------
HnNoPassMailer
As a primary visual thinker, I cannot express my gratefulness enough. This is
just the best visual explanation I have seen. Concepts intuitively stick now,
after 10 years of struggling with version control.

I have read so many books/guides/etc to grasp VC to try to achieve the level
of understanding to the point where one would wake me up, and get a thorough
explanation of VC. I have never been closer to intrinsically understand what's
going on.

Awesome!

